# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Ратха Ятра Владивосток 2012

## Sergeй

Харе Кришна! Дорогие вайшнавы! Сегодня мы выложили  Ратха  Ятру,  которая  состоялась в августе в г.  Владивостоке. Погода этим летом нас не баловала, временами шел дождь. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjkLD...ature=youtu.be

----------

